# one side running lean the other rich



## VAGjunkey (Sep 13, 2009)

I have Misfires on one side of my engine and one side is also running rich while the other runs lean here are my codes.
P1519 Camshaft position actuator circuit bank 1 malfunction
p1340 Camshaft position Sensor G-40 Engine Speed Sensor G28
p0150 o2 circuit, bank 2-sensor 1 
p0300 random misfire 
p0304-6 Misfire cylinder 4,5,6
p1136 bank 1 mixture adaption system too lean
p1138 bank 2 mixture adaption system too rich
1:im guessing the misfire on bank 2 (cylinder 456) is becuase of the fouled up o2 sensor which also may cause the sytem to run rich on that side. is my logic correct in this case. 2: what is causing the sytem to run lean on the other side. 3: what is the deal with the camshaft sensors and actuators?


----------

